# Speaker research advice needed



## HeavyGuy (Apr 24, 2011)

Hi. I've got a long term high school homework where I have to gather a little bit of theory and do some practical testing/researching about main theme *audio systems / speakers*. Anyhow I'd like to hear your opinions about what to *exactly* research _(for example: how room design and furniture affects sound quality; or why is subwoofer enclosure so important)_. It's important that I could do some practical testing without any impossible-to-get tools.
I'll appreciate any ideas, since you've got more experience in these things.
-------------
Jack


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

Rather than give you my difficult to substantiate opinions, perhaps I should point you to some resources which I think are both easy to understand and full of valuable, CONCISE information. 

Floyd Toole's Book - Sound Reproduction 
Sean Olive's blog
Siegfried Linkwitz' website
Earl Geddes - "Premium Home Theater" and "Audio Transducers"
John K - Music and Design
Vance Dickason's Loudspeaker design cookbook - perhaps a bit more difficult to read for a beginner.
Alton Everest - Master Handbook of Acoustics


Definitely* start with the toole book, it may have any information you could ever want*. Here is a preview on google books, which covers a few pages to give you an idea of whether you want to track down a copy for yourself.


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Welcome Jack,
Good luck with your homework.
There is some good information on room interactions here:- http://www.silcom.com/~aludwig/Room_acoustics.html
and if you can borrow the appropriate gear you could use REW to plot some graphs to back up your observations. Located here:- http://www.hometheatershack.com/roomeq/


----------



## hearingspecialist (Mar 15, 2010)

Heh Jack, check out Parts Express for some affordable DIY projects that you could use for your practical application side of your project. The above mentioned resources are awesome and hopefully plants the bug in you to become more involved in high resolution home theater designs.

Welcome and search this mighty forum for answers you may have in the future and good luck with your assignment :T


Brian in Bakersfield...


----------



## fbov (Aug 28, 2008)

HeavyGuy said:


> Hi. I've got a long term high school homework where I have to gather a little bit of theory and do some practical testing/researching about main theme....


Jack,
You've got enough links to swamp you, but I don't think that's necessarily helpful starting out. This is for school, so there are deadlines (by early June?) and teacher expectations, right?

It seems to me that the keys to doing this successfully are:
- pick an limited area of research, 
- define a limited scope for your project, and 
- research it sufficiently to develop the experiment 

You will need to do so quickly, so you have enough time left to:
- fabricate an experimental apparatus, 
- do tests, 
- reduce the data and 
- write up the results before the project is due.

I'm trying to think like a teacher here; are these things in line with the assignment, or am I barking up the wrong tree? I can think of a bunch of good areas of investigation, but that's not helpful unless they're aligned with your needs. I don't want you chasing wild geese!

HAve fun,
Frank


----------

